# 9SP - 9 Spokes International



## System (16 May 2016)

9 Spokes International develops, commercialises, operates and maintains the 9 Spokes Platform. The 9 Spokes Platform is a cloud services brokerage that offers an online marketplace platform for third party business software applications provided by online software partners. The Company makes the 9 Spokes Platform directly available to customers through 9 Spokes Direct. 

It is anticipated that 9SP will list on the ASX during June 2016.

https://www.9spokes.com


----------



## levin123 (16 May 2016)

I've had an airplane flight flick through the Prospectus, not something I would go near


----------



## greggles (13 March 2018)

levin123 said:


> I've had an airplane flight flick through the Prospectus, not something I would go near



Looks like you made a wise decision. 9 Spokes International has floundered since listing back in 2016, sinking from 20c to 4c. However, it has bounced back a little this morning after announcing that it has signed a deal with the Bank of New Zealand to provide a white-label version of the 9 Spokes platform.

The company has experienced nothing but operating losses since it listed, but it still has more than NZD$11 million in the bank. It's hard to tell what its prospects are from here but it is up 19.05% this morning to 5c.


----------



## greggles (31 August 2018)

For a while there it looked like 9 Spokes may have turned the corner. After what appeared to be a double bottom at around 2.2c-2.3c in mid-June and early July, it climbed back to 6c over the next couple of months. Then, sadly, came Wednesday's trading halt and today's announcement that the Royal Bank of Canada has cancelled its contract with 9 Spokes to provide a white label version of the 9 Spokes platform.

The share price is down 56.60% so far today to 2.3c with an intraday low of 1.8c. Absolute carnage.

9 Spokes is now looking like a disaster. Their last Quarterly Report disclosed an operating loss of $3,194,000 on revenue of $1,750,000. Cash in the bank at the end of the last quarter was $4,772,000. Expected cash outflows for the current quarter are $4,825,000. It looks like they're going to need to raise capital fast. In the wake of a cancelled contract with the Royal Bank of Canada, that's going to be a very hard sell.


----------



## greggles (8 March 2019)

9SP isn't giving up without a fight. After reaching a low of 1c in January it has now had a share price reversal after announcing on 1 March that it has entered into and launched a co-sell partner arrangement with Microsoft's One Commercial Partner program. The arrangement was entered into with Microsoft New Zealand.

The announcement goes on to say:






The program will see 9 Spokes listed on the Microsoft AppSource Marketplace, which is an online cloud based marketplace offering tailored line-of-business solutions. 

It needs to be noted that there was no mention of possible or anticipated revenues in the announcement and that, while promising, there is no guarantee that this will have a significant or sustained impact on 9 Spokes' bottom line. 

The market, however, certainly liked the announcement, sending 9SP's share price from 1.4c to 3.2c, where it is currently trading.


----------



## Smurf1976 (11 March 2019)

Now up further to 0.045


----------



## Ann (10 May 2019)

Up 50% so far today to .008c

*Bank of New Zealand goes live with 9 Spokes’ platform for small and medium businesses*

_Bank of New Zealand (BNZ) is the third bank to go live with 9 Spokes’ (ASX: 9SP) white label platform, enabling small and medium businesses to access a comprehensive view of their performance in one place.


The partnership between BNZ and 9 Spokes has resulted in a platform that incorporates key business data and BNZ’s core banking information.


This information is then accessible in one place to small and medium businesses – giving them a comprehensive view of performance.


“We are delighted that BNZ has launched the 9 Spokes platform for its small and medium business customers,” 9 Spokes co-founder and chief executive officer Adrian Grant said. More..._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 January 2021)

Smurf1976 said:


> Now up further to 0.045



and may revisit someday again






*About 9Spokes* 
_9Spokes is a powerful business ecosystem with global scale. It offers modern businesses a management app that brings meaningful data together across a business, its apps, and its bank. Think of 9Spokes as a virtual advisor, here to motivate and guide businesses so they not only survive but grow and thrive. _
_Powered by bank and business data, 9Spokes delivers meaningful, personalized, and shareable insights to businesses to help inform their next move and steer them towards their goals. It’s a collaborative resource that facilitates holistic conversations between businesses and their banks that go beyond just the financials, helping to improve visibility and reduce risk. Businesses gain a value-added business hub, while their banks get the insights needed to offer products and services better tailored to their customers’ needs. _

Market Cap $35mill
This year, raised $4m in Jan, $10m in Sept
Still looking for ways to lose money


----------



## peter2 (26 February 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Still looking for ways to lose money




Good intro to my March 21 monthly comp selection.  *9SP*.  To the chart.
I'm relying on the investors who caused the huge volume seen over a week ago, knew something promising about *9SP*. Price has since fallen back to the level that "they" were prepared to buy. I'm hoping for some solid follow up buying to send the price above 0.035.





	

		
			
		

		
	
  I'm also hoping that the Easter bunny is real and will leave me a choc egg. 🐇


----------



## peter2 (4 March 2021)

_Hello Dr. May I talk to you about the patient in *9SP*? _

Dr: *9SP *_I don't recall that one. _

*9SP*_ was the patient that was accidently electrocuted and jumped from 0.023 to 0.35 in one day, then it looked like they died. We've had them on life support over the week. The exchange bought in a chart whisperer and he said we may see signs of life in the current month. _

Dr: _Oh, that's right. I remember that geek mumbling about volume changes and opportunity. What did you want to say about *9SP*? 

Well Dr. There's been a significant change. _*9SP*_ has gone from 0.022 to 0.024 today. _

Dr:_ Well, that is interesting. Make sure the crash cart is close by and there's an adrenaline shot near the bed. I'm not about to let that geek take all the credit if _*9SP*_ comes back to life. _


----------



## peter2 (1 April 2021)

After the huge volume bullish bar earlier, nothing happened in March and so I'll select it again for the April monthly comp.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Price is hanging in there and going below 0.02.


----------



## barney (1 April 2021)

peter2 said:


> _Hello Dr. May I talk to you about the patient in *9SP*? _
> 
> Dr: *9SP *_I don't recall that one. _
> 
> ...




Very amusing Mr. Peter  

After a quick glance, there are things to like about this little battler.

My first 2 criteria were met.  Low Market Cap and some Cash in the bank

Market Cap (assuming Commsec is accurate)  around $35 million 

Cash in the bank about $10 million NZD

Healthy ratio:  I bought some

Chart wise, its been settling around the current lows for a while and looks steady. 

Punt with potential.


----------



## barney (4 June 2021)

I purchased some of these on April 1st.  That turned out to be a a bit of a joke on me, lol  

Average buy in price is about 2 cents now, so todays small uptick has improved the paper loss a little.


Today's Announcement Company signed a 3 years deal with Virgin UK  Britain's 6th largest bank

Worth just under $3 million per year gross. Contract starts in September

Good news. Hopefully more deals to come.


----------



## barney (9 July 2021)

Still hold this little battler.  Looks like the bottom (015) is in.  Some interest since the start of the new FY

Back above that High Volume/ High Range day on 4th June will be the proof however.  Waiting patiently.


----------



## System (29 November 2022)

On November 28th, 2022, 9 Spokes International Limited (9SP) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following shareholder approval at its Extraordinary General Meeting on 24 November 2022 to remove 9SP from the Official List.


----------



## barney (29 November 2022)

System said:


> On November 28th, 2022, 9 Spokes International Limited (9SP) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following shareholder approval at its Extraordinary General Meeting on 24 November 2022 to remove 9SP from the Official List.




Another tax deduction for me, lol  Win some lose some.


----------



## greggles (30 November 2022)

barney said:


> Another tax deduction for me, lol  Win some lose some.




Sorry to hear it. I have had a bad feeling about this company from a very early stage and said it was "looking like a disaster" more than four years ago.  Companies with consistent operating losses and high cash burn rates generally end up on the corporate scrap heap.


----------



## Greg29 (13 December 2022)

greggles said:


> Sorry to hear it. I have had a bad feeling about this company from a very early stage and said it was "looking like a disaster" more than four years ago.  Companies with consistent operating losses and high cash burn rates generally end up on the corporate scrap heap.



So I've received a statement dated 05/12/2022 from 9SPOKES stating I have a holding of 14,287 shares how do I cash them in or what is the story with these shares now? new to this!


----------



## peter2 (13 December 2022)

9 SPOKES has delisted from the ASX. It's gone private. I suggest you read the recent report from the CEO.


----------

